# does anyone bottle in beer bottles?



## bkov (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone bottle their wine in 22oz or liter beer bottles with caps?

or even in champagne bottles than cap them


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Jan 12, 2013)

I do use 375ml bottles for overflow and for having taster bottles that I can give out without giving out half my hard work just to let all my friends try some. No corks in these either. I use new plastic screw caps on each bottling. They are great for Skeeter Pees.


----------



## Winegirl (Jan 13, 2013)

We tend to make lower alcohol, cooler type wines and we bottle in the clear beer bottles alot. It's quite convenient when we're going somewhere, we've also used grolsch swing top bottles.


----------



## TonyP (Jan 13, 2013)

bkov said:


> Does anyone bottle their wine in 22oz or liter beer bottles with caps?
> 
> or even in champagne bottles than cap them



My LHBS bottles wine (and beer) they produce as samples for customers to try. It works for them because they have bottles available and capping equipment. Beyond that. I've never seen it.


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 13, 2013)

I've used the 375 with beer caps. Had no problems with mine. They were great for chillin skeeter pee for those hot summer days..


----------



## Noontime (Jan 14, 2013)

I've used the flip top style bottles with mixed results. My wife has said she can taste the rubber from the gasket sometimes.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 14, 2013)

How about using screw top wine/champagne bottles with corks? I have corked some empty (to see if it would work) but wasn't sure about the tightness and sealing of it.


----------



## Scott (Jan 14, 2013)

Sure do, also bottle in the 12oz beer bottles with caps and leave them standing upright. They work good for my Wife's single serving size and as stocking stuffers, not like the regular size wine bottle that are my single serving size!!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Jan 15, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> How about using screw top wine/champagne bottles with corks? I have corked some empty (to see if it would work) but wasn't sure about the tightness and sealing of it.


 

I've used the screw top wine bottles before with no leak problems, and have used champagne bottles to bottle beer. i think you can use whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks.
I just wasn't sure if the seal was good enough with a cork on a screw top.


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 15, 2013)

I probably wouldn't do a cork in a screw-top unless I was sure the glass was the same thickness. I've noticed that a lot of screw-top bottles are not as thick because they don't need to take the pressure of a cork. Someone here on one of the forums has cut the heck out of their hand trying to uncork a screw-top bottle, I think.

Mark


----------



## DaveL (Jan 16, 2013)

There was a thread recently about corking screw top wine bottles. Most said dont do it as the glass is thinner and won't hold the pressure a cork applies to it.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 16, 2013)

I put wine in beer bottles and cap them quite often. Especially the ones for home consumption that are early drinkers. I do not think corking in a screw top is a good idea. Seems wrong to put a cork in something that wasn't designed for it.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking that I might just reuse the screw on cap, maybe wax it and or put a shrink wrap capsule on it. How does that sound?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 18, 2013)

I bottle all my Skeeter Pee in beer bottles. I do it this way because it makes it handy to store in the fridge and grab on a hot summer day. All my other wines go in wine bottles.


----------



## Noontime (Jan 18, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> I was thinking that I might just reuse the screw on cap, maybe wax it and or put a shrink wrap capsule on it. How does that sound?


 Screw caps are kind of a "one off", since the gasket gets crushed against the glass to make the seal. We use them for temporary storage of excess wine during racking, but I wouldn't trust it for a "real" bottle of wine.


----------

